
Why Republicans and Democrats live in different economic realities - havella
http://theconversation.com/a-tale-of-two-gdps-why-republicans-and-democrats-live-in-different-economic-realities-64340?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Latest%20from%20The%20Conversation%20for%20August%2028%202016%20-%205502&utm_content=Latest%20from%20The%20Conversation%20for%20August%2028%202016%20-%205502+CID_d26f2e6dd53504cdc115680a601b7647&utm_source=campaign_monitor_us&utm_term=A%20tale%20of%20two%20GDPs%20Why%20Republicans%20and%20Democrats%20live%20in%20different%20economic%20realities
======
endswapper
It's not just economic realities, they live in different economic, social,
moral realities, and more. And these realities are subject to change on a
whim. The more complex and multi-faceted an issue is, the easier it is to
adopt a perspective that suits your own position. I mean that from the simple
basis that it's more challenging to take a wholistic, objective look at an
issue the more complicated something is. Plus, it is in our nature to be self-
serving.

The most frustrating part to me is that it is generally accepted to align your
world view with a political party.

Politics in general has deteriorated to mere sport. The realities, the issues
and the facts do not matter. It comes down to winning. Unfortunately, this
appears to be what people want.

So, the mechanisms of shaping reality within a party, and the reality or the
party as a whole really don't matter. It's just another game, on any given
Sunday, or just another stage performance for our entertainment.

When we move past parties reality and the mechanisms for shaping it will
matter.

Go Browns!

